# Blizzard speedwing 8600 on 2008 silverado 3/4 ton



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

Having an issue with an install here. The plow that i am installing is used and was previously on this same truck. I am reinstalling the plow. The issue is that on the drivers side the headlight will disable like it is supposed to when I flip the switch to plow lights, but the passenger side headlight stays on. There is a plug on drivers side that connects the harness for the lights to the harness for the controller/plow. On the passenger side there is the same plug from lights harness but nowhere to connect it to the controller/plow harness. Instead it has a plug that just connects the two wires together. I don't know if that is related or not but that's the only difference in between the two sides that I can notice. Any input appreciated. Thank you. Sorry for poor grammar - typing on phone.

Edit: I actually just noticed that when I drop the truck into gear both of the headlights come on regardless of where I have the switch set. What is normal behavior here? How should this be behaving? Any suggestions?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So is it a ph1 or dd blizzard? 
Let's start there


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

dieselss;1640562 said:


> So is it a ph1 or dd blizzard?
> Let's start there


I'm not sure, how do I tell? I don't know what a ph1 and dd are. I tried searching and there are references to the dd plow not being as good as a ph1, but nothing definitive.

It is an older looking plow with the square glass headlights and a space in between the headlight and the turn signal. The lightbar detaches with two spring-pins.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. You have a ph1. Or predd plow. I'm real curios how it was on an 08 Chevy and the lights were working before ?


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

dieselss;1640621 said:


> Ok. You have a ph1. Or predd plow. I'm real curios how it was on an 08 Chevy and the lights were working before ?


 I'm assuming that the wiring did all work fine before. All I know about it is that it was used for 3 seasons on the truck and the previous owner told me that he paid the local shop $500 to install it. He said that I'd never get it on the truck myself, but I didn't want to pay $500 so I gave it a try and I think I've got things put back together. Except for the light switch in the cab.

The non-broken headlight on the lightbar works fine and the non-broken turnlight on the light bar also works fine. If I manually turn on the vehicle lights and flip the switch over to plow lights the drivers side light turns off but the passenger side headlight remains on . When the vehicle is put into gear the drivers side and passenger side headlights turn on.

It's not that big of a deal though I suppose, I could always just run all of the lights or unplug the vehicle lights if it draws too much power. It was just bugging me that It doesn't work properly. I thought perhaps I plugged something in incorrectly, but maybe my problems are related to the plow not really being made for my vehicle?


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

The plow itself is definitely in need of some work though - I just picked it up yesterday from the lot where it was being stored at.

I sandblasted the mounting bracket and painted it with chassis saver / por15 and then I spent a few days figuring the wiring out. Fortunately everything on the plow does work but it doesn't exactly work well. 

The plow does have a Douglas Dynamics motor on it, so either it's been replaced or there are other strange things going on with this setup. Side to side with the plow seems to work ok, but raising the plow up is about twice as slow as it should be. I don't know anything about pneumatics so it looks like I've got some learning to do. The wings are also in pretty bad shape, I doubt the grease certs were ever used. I'll need to do some repair work to get them working properly again. 

It's definitely not the prettiest plow ever.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Older Blizzard plows are never the prettiest. 
Do you have an isolation module or the older solenoids?
Are you saying when you turn the lights on manually that everything works perfect? Is it the daytime running lights that are messed up or the night time lights?


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

cet;1640683 said:


> Older Blizzard plows are never the prettiest.
> Do you have an isolation module or the older solenoids?
> Are you saying when you turn the lights on manually that everything works perfect? Is it the daytime running lights that are messed up or the night time lights?


When I turn on the lights manually the drivers side light is dissabled, the passenger side light stays on. When the daytime running lights kick on then both of the headlights stay on. Turn signals work fine.

I'm not sure what I have really, I'll have to do some learning. Here are some pictures that I snapped of the setup though, so maybe you can tell me if it is an isolation module or a solenoid setup.


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You might be better off bighting the bullet and paying someone else to wire it in for you.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.storksauto.com/index.php...solation-module-truck-side-light-harness.html

I shouldn't have said solenoid, I meant relays. In the link above, the black box with the green sticker is an isolation module. You would have mounted it under the hood. The older plows have a few relays, instead of an isolation module, that switch all the lighting. I have an older blizzard but it has been rewired with an isolation module so the light switch on the controller no longer works or is required. If your switch works you most likely have relays. Check them for a broken wire or rot.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

You can have an iso module that is run off the swtch in the cab. It will turn the power off to the iso causing the change to plow from truck lights. The chevy harness you need to check to make sure they are both wired correct headlight plugs can be flipped from neg to positive ground. That is the way my 2012 chevy is done using a PH1 plow and lights


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

My power switch works, it's the headlight switch I don't need anymore. With the module it's all automatic.


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

cet;1640767 said:


> http://www.storksauto.com/index.php...solation-module-truck-side-light-harness.html
> 
> I shouldn't have said solenoid, I meant relays. In the link above, the black box with the green sticker is an isolation module. You would have mounted it under the hood. The older plows have a few relays, instead of an isolation module, that switch all the lighting. I have an older blizzard but it has been rewired with an isolation module so the light switch on the controller no longer works or is required. If your switch works you most likely have relays. Check them for a broken wire or rot.


I think you're right, it probably is the relays. The wiring was all sitting outside in the rain and snow for months, joystick and everything!

Fortunately the joystick works fine, but there was a lot of corrosion I had to repair on he harness. It makes sense that the relays are probably corroded or otherwise ruined. Thanks for the tip, I appreciate it.

I'm guessing that the slow raising of the plow is also corrosion related. As I was attaching the plow today it randomly threw a large spark. I didn't see where from unfortunately, but I'm guessing it was the current fighting its way through poor connections. I'm going to get everything cleaned up and see what kind of a difference that makes. It's also possible it threw the spark from the power hitch switch or one of the connectors on the back.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you haven't already done so, I would change the hydraulic fluid and clean the filter. Your fluid looks low too. Anyone who would leave everything outside I'm sure wouldn't have done regular maintenance.


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

cet;1640859 said:


> If you haven't already done so, I would change the hydraulic fluid and clean the filter. Your fluid looks low too. Anyone who would leave everything outside I'm sure wouldn't have done regular maintenance.


 In the process of doing so, and I agree 100% about the previous owner failing to do maintenance. However, if they had done their maintenance I wouldn't have picked everything up for so cheap. I guess it worked out in my benefit really. I can't understand how someone can purchase expensive equipment and fail to maintain it though, it's just baffling.


----------



## non applicable (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone have tips on how to remove the wings from this plow? The two pins on each side are bad and I'd like to fix some corrosion while I am at it.

The cables are easy to get out but then I can't remove the two pins because of the spring. If I leave the cables however I cannot get the pins out because they hit the threads on the cable. And if I do get the wings off how do I re compress the springs to reinstall them? 

Any input appreciated. Thanks.


----------

